# C-BUS Herf!!



## thunderbucks (Mar 21, 2006)

Ok, I know it's on short notice...but is anybody up for a herf sometime Sunday afternoon (September 2)?

I'd talked to JPH about this a while ago, but did nothing of it, as I had too many conflicting plans. However, some things opened up, and a buddy from school in Kentucky (schweiger_schmoke -- Kyle) is up for the weekend, so it would be great.

I'm thinking Fado's at Easton, and I intend to call tomorrow to confirm open seating outdoors.

I wish I could have brought this up earlier, but this is the best I can do. I'll be in Columbus the next nine months, but Kyle won't be nearly as often, which would make this even better. Just post up to let us know, or send a PM, whatever you have to do.

Hope to see you there! :tu


----------



## schweiger_schmoke (Jun 16, 2007)

Originally from Cincinnati here and thunderbucks is my roommate. 

Anyway, sorry about the last minute notice everyone. A moment came to me today down in Richmond at school where I decided Labor Day weekend would be great to visit home. Don't have to work, so why not? Then, on the short/long (medium?) drive home, I got to talking to Trevor (thunderbucks) about possibly arranging a herf in Columbus. This would be my first with any gorillas, so I am very excited. I hope the word on this can get out and a few gorillas are able to make it. 

That's the epiphany I had today... in a nutshell.:tu


----------



## Triolent (Apr 5, 2007)

Sunday, huh? Let's see... Wife is out of town, but I have to work 1st shift. 
If you guys are gonna be there around say... 4-5pm or so, I may be able to attend. I've got a list of C-bus or Buckeye fans that I can PM. Let me see what I can do, and I'll be checking for any updates in the mean time. 

:ss


----------



## rusty pittis (Jun 8, 2007)

i might just try to make it there..that is about 1 1/2 hrs from me ..Isn't easton on 1-270 loop....i remember going to a Hooters somewhere close to that area....keep me informed


----------



## shaerza (May 21, 2007)

Let me give some friends a call and see if I can find a place to crash for a few nights. I had actually been considering going back this weekend for golf... now I have more incentive:tu


----------



## thunderbucks (Mar 21, 2006)

Nice icon, rusty! Hopefully things can work out...I'll try to get ahold of some other people and see how things go.

:cb


----------



## schweiger_schmoke (Jun 16, 2007)

This is awesome, everyone.

Sounds like if all goes well we should have a great turnout!

Everyone keep in touch on how it's looking/ who you've told.

**Also, post what the best time is for you. We're planning to try and accomodate as many as possible. 


Thanks everyone! :tu


----------



## rusty pittis (Jun 8, 2007)

If I get to make it maybe i can bring my BO Schembechler book and we can sit and rip pages out to keep our fire going...hahahah Just kidding...BO was awesome coach...it's just a shame he had to have Michigan on his resume...aww hahah had to throw in a few michigan digs since i seen the go Blue Icon /Signature all in fun i hope


----------



## thunderbucks (Mar 21, 2006)

rusty pittis said:


> If I get to make it maybe i can bring my BO Schembechler book and we can sit and rip pages out to keep our fire going...hahahah Just kidding...BO was awesome coach...it's just a shame he had to have Michigan on his resume...aww hahah had to throw in a few michigan digs since i seen the go Blue Icon /Signature all in fun i hope


Bo was a good man...such a shame (and the irony of passing only days before The Game). Didn't he coach under Woody for a while?


----------



## JPH (Jun 30, 2006)

What time boys?

With the Labor day thang I may make it out.....

Todd, Jared, John...... fellas going?

Maybe Buckeye or Hoyohio will grace us with their presence.


----------



## rusty pittis (Jun 8, 2007)

Certainly did ...i will bring the book it really is an awesome tribute about BO's life and all his days around woody and events that took place in his life...really great reading for a true football fan.


----------



## schweiger_schmoke (Jun 16, 2007)

JPH said:


> What time boys?
> 
> With the Labor day thang I may make it out.....
> 
> ...


Trevor and I are trying to aim for around 1 P.M. on Sunday afternoon...

Todd, Jared, John... like he said, going?

Anyway, lets try like hell to get this concrete by later tonight or tomorrow morning. :ss


----------



## ToddziLLa (Oct 17, 2005)

Sorry folks, won't be able to make this one. Maybe next time!


----------



## JPH (Jun 30, 2006)

rusty pittis said:


> Certainly did ...i will bring the book it really is an awesome tribute about BO's life and all his days around woody and events that took place in his life...really great reading for a true football fan.


Rusty are you driving up for the day?....Is coach going?....Carpool maybe?


----------



## stinkie (Jun 11, 2007)

some one let me know what time and try to make it.


stinkie:ss


----------



## rusty pittis (Jun 8, 2007)

Nope looks like i won't get to go...Forgot about meeting a realtor to look at a House i been trying to haggle them on price wise...meeting them at noon sunday.....although do you guys have a time that you will br starting stopping or will this be till the best man passes out hhahah?????


----------



## schweiger_schmoke (Jun 16, 2007)

rusty pittis said:


> Nope looks like i won't get to go...Forgot about meeting a realtor to look at a House i been trying to haggle them on price wise...meeting them at noon sunday.....although do you guys have a time that you will br starting stopping or will this be till the best man passes out hhahah?????


Well,

a.) thunderbucks will pass out around 1:30. :ss

b.) We were looking at getting together around 1:00. This could go til' 5:00ish. Really just hoping to play this by ear (late notice is fun), so I'm hoping the better the turnout, the longer folks stick around, the more of a reason we'll all have to hang out longer.

So, I would think if all goes well you can arrive a little later, perhaps after your meeting.


----------



## stinkie (Jun 11, 2007)

so 1-5p at easton see you there.

stinkie:ss


----------



## shaerza (May 21, 2007)

Friend is busy with the start of law school so I am going to pass on this trip down to columbus. Maybe next time


----------



## Triolent (Apr 5, 2007)

Pretty sure I'll be there with 2 of my buddies (at least!), but not until 4pm or so.


----------



## schweiger_schmoke (Jun 16, 2007)

***********************


Okay, so these are the plans:


Trevor (thunderbucks) and I will be arriving probably around 12:30 in Columbus to meet up for the herf at "Fado's Irish Pub" which is right next to the Tinderbox in Easton. Knowing us, I think we'll spend a little while in the Tinderbox tumbling down the slope and such (what we do best). 

So roughly 1:00 P.M. - 6:00 P.M. on Sunday the 2nd.

We will post up on the Patio of the pub (smoking allowed, of course) and enjoy some smokes, good conversation, possibly some lunch if we have appetites, and new friendships. :ss

I'm looking forward to finally meeting some gorillas face-to-face. Will check back on here later.



Kyle


----------



## JPH (Jun 30, 2006)

Count me out..... have a good time and smoke some good stuff....


----------



## schweiger_schmoke (Jun 16, 2007)

*****************

Again, late notice, and my apologies.

The herf is going to be cancelled today, and I hope everyone gets a chance to check this before heading to Easton. An obligation has come up for thunderbucks and I. Also, we realized this event was not very organized and way too last minute.

I'm sorry for anyone who made plans for this and passed on other things. Hopefully very soon here we can plan for a later date in which the event will be many times more worthwhile. 


Sorry again, gorillas! We'll try to do this soon! :ss


----------



## stinkie (Jun 11, 2007)

just got back from the non herf at easton. i checked before i left and nothing about a cancelation. sat for 2.5 hours no show. the sites were truly funny. a very good look at how people with money have no brains. or those without put on the show that they want everyone to think they have money and dont. 

hopfuly will see someone next time. till then.


stinkie:ss


----------



## schweiger_schmoke (Jun 16, 2007)

stinkie said:


> just got back from the non herf at easton. i checked before i left and nothing about a cancelation. sat for 2.5 hours no show. the sites were truly funny. a very good look at how people with money have no brains. or those without put on the show that they want everyone to think they have money and dont.
> 
> hopfuly will see someone next time. till then.
> 
> stinkie:ss


Bro. I am so sorry. You might need to PM me your addy. :tu

Kyle


----------



## rusty pittis (Jun 8, 2007)

would be cool to have one around halloween sometime to see some of the sites.....or hell anytime for that matter


----------



## Triolent (Apr 5, 2007)

stinkie said:


> just got back from the non herf at easton. i checked before i left and nothing about a cancelation. sat for 2.5 hours no show. the sites were truly funny. a very good look at how people with money have no brains. or those without put on the show that they want everyone to think they have money and dont.
> 
> hopfuly will see someone next time. till then.
> 
> stinkie:ss


When, dude. I herf'd with a buddy from about 4:30pm until 8pm or so. I saw a couple people burnin' some stogies and met a couple nice people there. Had a couple nice sticks, a good meal, and some great conversation with a few friends. That's what it's all about though!


----------



## schweiger_schmoke (Jun 16, 2007)

Triolent said:


> When, dude. I herf'd with a buddy from about 4:30pm until 8pm or so. I saw a couple people burnin' some stogies and met a couple nice people there. Had a couple nice sticks, a good meal, and some great conversation with a few friends. That's what it's all about though!


I'm glad you still had a good time, Ian.

It was kind of a dick move to organize this and then have to bail out. I had a lot of family things going on that day and it would've been tough to try to make it up to Columbus.

Next time, we'll definately have this. :ss


----------



## Buckeye Jack (Oct 10, 2005)

Didn't see this till just now. I was back down visiting friends and family for the long weekend. I met up with the group I used to hang out with when I lived there Sunday. We could have made it one big group. Anyways, I'll be back down on the 14th for my pre-30th-b-day herf.


----------



## Triolent (Apr 5, 2007)

Buckeye Jack said:


> Didn't see this till just now. I was back down visiting friends and family for the long weekend. I met up with the group I used to hang out with when I lived there Sunday. We could have made it one big group. Anyways, I'll be back down on the 14th for my pre-30th-b-day herf.


weehhll.... give us the scoop!


----------



## schweiger_schmoke (Jun 16, 2007)

***********


Any interests on giving this C-Bus herf another shot?


Just let me know! :tu


----------

